# DRI Tours



## pgnewarkboy (Apr 26, 2015)

Anyone have impressions of DRI tours that they took?


----------



## dontfret (May 1, 2015)

for me, as much fun as a root canal.  after the second hour you're just numb.  And this was as an existing owner, trying to get me to upsell.  But my impressions are personal experience, now trying to voluntary surrender my 9810 points and get of this maintenance fees money-sucking bad purchase.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 1, 2015)

pgnewarkboy said:


> Anyone have impressions of DRI tours that they took?



Varies with the location and with who gets assigned to you.  Overall, better than it was in the Sunterra days, but that doesn't say very much.


----------



## DianneL (May 3, 2015)

*Branson Tour*

Just did one in Branson. Not too bad. Had to continually say it was not for us. We have timeshare resorts that work for us and are not going to make a change, especially one that is going to be very costly. For doing the tour we received 8 show tickets for $119 (2 tickets each for 4 shows).


----------



## mbinpa (May 12, 2015)

We take timeshare tours as:
   1.  Entertainment  (Sick, I know)
   2.  A way of paying for a good dinner that night
   3.  A way of just 'keeping track' of the tactics, properties, general DRI info, etc.   And then trying to get every statement made by the presenter backed up in writing.

I will admit that even going in knowing what is going to happen it sometimes is a high stress experience.


----------



## artringwald (May 12, 2015)

mbinpa said:


> We take timeshare tours as:
> 1.  Entertainment  (Sick, I know)
> 2.  A way of paying for a good dinner that night
> 3.  A way of just 'keeping track' of the tactics, properties, general DRI info, etc.   And then trying to get every statement made by the presenter backed up in writing.
> ...



Have you done many? Have you ever talked to a reasonable person that let you go when they understood you weren't going to buy? Have any been hostile? Have any kept you much longer than the 90 minutes? The best experience I had was without DW (she'll never go again, so there's no perks). I think he was a rookie, and looked at it as a practice session. I was able to get some new information, and even an offer for purchasing one time use points (which I declined), but there wasn't any arm twisting.


----------

